# Who is your celebrity crush?



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Post pictures if you'd like.  I watched 21 Jump Street last night and I fell in love with Channing Tatum.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Tom Hiddleston fo' sho'










His smile just makes my heart melt.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

anderson cooper :love2


----------



## werdiscv (Nov 1, 2011)

blue the puppy said:


> anderson cooper :love2


Too bad he's gay.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Hmm I have tons so let's see:








































































*Girl Crushes:*


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

werdiscv said:


> Too bad he's gay.


Oh my gosh! Is he really?


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

*Dakota Fanning*

catching lots of criticism.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> She's too young for me I think, but:


One year older than the one I choose but "5' 11"". :um


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ourwater said:


> One year older than the one I choose but "5' 11"". :um


5'11'? I heard Taylor is 6'1". Or is Dakota 5'11"?


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> 5'11'? I heard Taylor is 6'1". Or is Dakota 5'11"?


I was going by imdb stats. Oh that's not right, Dakota Fanning was born in 1994.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I've a secret crush on Bear Grylls. oh and this guy:


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

regine Chassagne


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> Post pictures if you'd like.  I watched 21 Jump Street last night and I fell in love with Channing Tatum and Dave Franco.


What about jonah hill?


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Tu Cielo said:


> Tom Hiddleston fo' sho'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too  Oh and Michael Pitt. Love his blue eyes....


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Bradley Cooper, Tyler Blackburn, Channing Tatum


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

These three smoke everyone of all of ya


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> These three smoke everyone of all of ya


:mushy oooh I forget to post his picture too.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

werdiscv said:


> Too bad he's gay.


yeah, i know


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a weakness for BBC actors.

I also like Isaiah Mustafa


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Summer Gkau


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Kate Upton. And I might get flamed for this, but I still like Kristen Stewart.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

James Franco, David Tennant, Emile Hirsch, Russell Crowe, Joseph Gordon levitt, Camilla Belle, Anna Paquin, Christina Ricci

There's a lot..too many to name. Bwhaha.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I still bloody love them:



















oh, I know, I know - they're gay, but polymaths are hot and that piercing look of Mr. Brown's. and of course, one day they will be our masters, and i for one will be first in line to be their comedy love slave (love from the foot of their thrones, if not in their beds).


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Olivia Wilde


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Bad habit of mine..


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

At the moment it's Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Ethan Hawke, reality bites era..









kirsten dunst ..personality, allure, character..dat smile.......


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't really have a celebrity crush, but I have this thing with Helena Bonham Carter. I know she could have been my mother, but still. Just look at this photo.


----------



## Celtics777 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

StrangetoBehold said:


> At the moment it's Robert Downey Jr.


Forgot about him too. *sigh*


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a girl crush on Sarah Michelle Gellar.










And I have a guy crush on Frankie Muniz.










:um


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

asw12345 said:


> What about jonah hill?


I KNOW!!! Girls always dissing my bro Jonah!

as for me I used to have a crush on Zooey Deschanel....










Rashida Jones....










Aubrey Plaza...










Now I think Audrey Drake is cute...


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Kelli Williams









Yvonne Strahovski









Tricia Helfer









As well as man-crushes on Ed Norton, Liam Neeson, and Gary Oldman.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Daniel C said:


> I don't really have a celebrity crush, but I have this thing with Helena Bonham Carter. I know she could have been my mother, but still. Just look at this photo.


I totally agree. I love that woman, something about her!


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I like 'em old.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't get celebrity crushes, but I think Iggy Azalea is pretty fine.


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

Kstew









Sego









Elg

I think i have a thing for disney/nick stars :teeth


----------



## MiaLia (Sep 3, 2012)

James Franco, Brad Pitt.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

The overly attached Girlfriend on YouTube. I'm serious, she has the sense of humor and dry wit that I like.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Jennifer Lawrence










Jennifer Love Hewitt










Natalie Portman










Jessica Biel










Zoe Saldana










Anne Hathaway










Alyssa Milano


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Trey Songz,
Drake,
Travis Garland


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Zoe Saldana


Another girl crush, I think she is so beautiful.


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Leo 
(esp. in Romeo + Juliet :heart :heart :heart)


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

voidvoid said:


> Leo
> (esp. in Romeo + Juliet :heart :heart :heart)


Sweet Jesus he's sexy in that movie! :mushy :mushy :mushy


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't watch Doctor Who but... Karen Gillan :love2


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

DontDoSadness said:


> Sweet Jesus he's sexy in that movie! :mushy :mushy :mushy


I knooooow right? young Leo is the cutest. There's even a blog!

http://young-leo.tumblr.com/


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Ramon said:


> Kstew


What was she thinking? Although looking hot, I guess.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Don't have one Don't need one.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Matt Dallas... *drool*


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Another one of my crushes... Jacqueline Emerson.










I got a thing for redheads :love2


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I seen many beautiful ones but no i will not get a crush from them.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

voidvoid said:


> I knooooow right? young Leo is the cutest. There's even a blog!
> 
> http://young-leo.tumblr.com/


Wow! lol That has a lot of cute pictures on it. *sigh*


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Alex smith


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Ryan Higga


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

She's too young for me I think, but: Taylor Swift










Oh, and Black Widow, lol.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Whoever this chick is.

This is how I'd imagine her hair would look like right after we get out of bed.


----------



## floraandfornicate (Jul 25, 2012)

At the moment it is Paul Wesley / Paweł Wasilewski from TVD, 100% edible.


----------



## PillsHere (Feb 22, 2012)

Currenty; Liam Payne.










Unf. The things I would do to that boy.


----------



## zenzui (Aug 29, 2010)

David Wenham...especially as Faramir in LOTR :heart


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Jessica alba. Ooohhh boyyyyyy


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

:clap


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

My new crushes










I can't get enough of those One Direction boys :mushy .


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Jennifer Lawrence! Her hair should always be wet!


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

Zach Galifianakis


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ I love Jennifer Lawrence! I would turn a Lesbian for her.


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

Natalie Portman or Emma Roberts. I can't decide lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ourwater said:


> :clap


I'm not into the whole celebrity thing and I find it kind of silly but I have to agree with this.  She's a year younger than me, too. I always thought she was hot. :um


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I've been infected by personality infatuation:

Jack Kerouac, Henry Rollins & Johnny Cash.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hyuna ^_^


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

For me when I was growing up during the 80s I had a crush on Cindi Lauper of all people.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Dana Delany.


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx (Sep 8, 2013)

Norman Reedus so darn cute and the perfect personality he is so shy and sweet. Wish I could date him/Marry him.!!!


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## pinkkeith (Jul 25, 2013)




----------

